
Knowing How to Use a Computer: The Cheap Ticket into the Elite Class - teddyh
http://www.mrmoneymustache.com/2016/05/16/the-cheap-ticket-into-the-elite-class/
======
naveen99
Not everyone can be in the top 1-5 % by definition. But everybody could be
better off if they knew something about computing with data and algorithms.

~~~
teddyh
“Elite Class”, in this context, does not mean “top 1-5%”, but “independently
wealthy by age 30”.

